
Top-5 Lessons I've Learned from Product Hunt Launch - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
Tom_Dau
1\. Launch at 00:00PST, we've launched at 02:30 and were 50 upvotes behind 2\.
Make a video tutorial 3\. Don't underestimate communities(Slack,Facebook,etc.)
4\. Think about UVP on your website 5\. Be on the first page in 1 hour after
launch

